# QINGDAO | Shimao Yunding Tower | 248m | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://newhouse.qd.soufun.com/2012-03-17/7277898_all.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By llee1005


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Amazing, too bad it is so far away from Qingdao city itself. it would look even better in the skyline


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

【新提醒】青岛西海岸第一高---世茂云鼎（248米） - 第3页 - 青岛 - 高楼迷摩天族 (gaoloumi.cc) 

December 2021










2022-03-31 by 腾龙之岽


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Great find!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kanye, please, updates


----------

